# (video) Animals using Pedestrian Crosswalks...Correctly



## RailRide (May 20, 2015)

In the midst of a channel devoted to (mostly) Russian dash-cam crashes, up comes a video comprised of (mostly) dash-cam footage of dogs, cats, and even a pigeon or two, correctly using the "Yield to Pedestrian in Crosswalk" crosswalk--mostly without corresponding traffic lights. Amusing, heartwarming, or both?

Hmm...Community or Entertainment subforums...could be either (throws dart at board) Well, it's got animals doing...not-animal-ish stuff.

[video=youtube;tzdrCK30iMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzdrCK30iMs[/video]

If the title comes up in Russian for you, it translates to "Correct Pedestrians" (at least that's what Chrome tells me)

---PCJ


----------



## Coluth (May 21, 2015)

Well, somebody in Russia has to be responsible. Lord knows the drivers there aren't. lol


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

evolution


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 21, 2015)

Heh... way, way back when I was a kid, I remember a dog who oddly did the same.  Only ever crossed the street at crosswalks.  I don't remember anyone owing him... he just showed up in the neighborhood, very friendly.  Always "looked both ways" before crossing, if I remember right.  Neat dog.


----------



## Kosdu (May 22, 2015)

Goes to show animals tend to be very intelligent, in their own way.

Hell, they probably watched people crossing to learn the cues of when to and when not to, not that different from folks other than they probably used scent trails in some way aswell.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 22, 2015)

Well... I do believe this dog was an Australian Shepard.  Or at least partly so, perhaps.  Could very well have been trained as an "assistance" dog.  Or, yes, just picked it up from a former owner.  No idea.  Just know this dog was smart.


----------



## Xaerun (May 24, 2015)

Holy shit, Roose is still alive?


----------

